
How to get started in robotics programming - kuriousmind
I am currently a software developer but have a strong interest in learning how to program robots. I  was wondering if anyone had any advice on the best way to get started learning. Also if anyone has any good beginner projects that could be worked on?<p>Thanks
======
Codetonium
I think the best way to get started is to learn ROS
[https://ros.org](https://ros.org) programming and use a simulator
[https://gazebosim.org](https://gazebosim.org). This will enable you to get
started for free using any robot, without the complexity of dealing with
hardware at the same time. Then when you understand the code you apply it to a
real robot.

~~~
kuriousmind
thanks! ill definitely check that out

------
dhumph
There are tons of arduino and raspberry pi kits out there. Get one and try to
do something with it. I built a bounce & turn vacuum to learn.

